# 2 1000 watt light electrical question



## SofaKingLost (Jan 5, 2013)

I am setting up my room with 2 1000 watt lights. What is the safest way to plug them into a house wall outlet? Do I need to create a 240v outlet or can i use the 120v standard outlets? If so how would I do that? Thanks in advance


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 5, 2013)

You run a high rish of heartbreak with 2 - 1000 watt lights on the same outlet due to breaker trips. You would be much better off if you could split the load on 2 seperate circuits.

If you do not already know how to install an electrical circuit safely, I would refrain from even trying. Not worth getting hurt or burning your house down for a plant.

Peace and Safe Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 5, 2013)

SofaKingLost said:


> I am setting up my room with 2 1000 watt lights. What is the safest way to plug them into a house wall outlet? Do I need to create a 240v outlet or can i use the 120v standard outlets? If so how would I do that? Thanks in advance


YOU WOULD NOT PROCEED WITHOUT SEEKING IN PERSON PROFESSIONAL HELP!

With that said,

I would run a 30 amp 240v circuit- which is able to run four 1000 watt lights (around 5 amps each)- leaves room for growth. However, if you are limited, a 1000 watt, at 120v (10 amps), on a 15 amp breaker will do- and nothing else on that circuit, or you risk running hot ( no bueno)

"Each circuit breaker is rated for a specific current flow. If the current exceeds a circuit breaker&#8217;s rating, it will warm up to a point where it will &#8220;break&#8221; the circuit, cutting power to the device/devices to prevent an electrical fire. In addition to excessive current flow, circuit breaker overheating can be the result of poor quality electrical connections. Poor electrical connections increase the resistance to the flow of electrical current, resulting in the generation of heat. Potential problem areas include where the wires connect to the circuit breaker, where the circuit breaker connects to the main panel or possible electrical connections within the circuit breaker itself. Generally, the temperature of a circuit breaker should not exceed 140oF. If it does, this means the circuit breaker is in danger of tripping. A good "rule of thumb" is that if you can't hold your finger on the plastic part of the circuit breaker without getting burned, it is too hot."

I think a general rule of thumb, is run up to 80% of the amps the circuit is rated for. 
A x V = W
W / V = A
W / A = V


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 5, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> I would run a 30 amp 240v circuit- which is able to run four 1000 watt lights (around 5 amps each)- leaves room for growth. However, if you are limited, a 1000 watts at 120v (10 amps) on a 15 amp breaker will do- and nothing else on that circuit, or you risk running hot ( no bueno)
> 
> "Each circuit breaker is rated for a specific current flow. If the current exceeds a circuit breaker&#8217;s rating, it will warm up to a point where it will &#8220;break&#8221; the circuit, cutting power to the device/devices to prevent an electrical fire. In addition to excessive current flow, circuit breaker overheating can be the result of poor quality electrical connections. Poor electrical connections increase the resistance to the flow of electrical current, resulting in the generation of heat. Potential problem areas include where the wires connect to the circuit breaker, where the circuit breaker connects to the main panel or possible electrical connections within the circuit breaker itself. Generally, the temperature of a circuit breaker should not exceed 140oF. If it does, this means the circuit breaker is in danger of tripping. A good "rule of thumb" is that if you can't hold your finger on the plastic part of the circuit breaker without getting burned, it is too hot."
> 
> ...


You seem to have somewhat of a working knowledge of electricity, but the problem here is you are giving advice to a person that has no experience with electricity whatsoever. Using terms like "general rule of thumb" have no place in electrical advice and is how folks are encouraged to burn thier houses down. You rattled of more shit in that responce than you realize, and to a newbie, that is a dangerous mix.

Please encourage safety above all else. This person needs to realize that and seek professional assistance to do things right, and that is not going to happen on an internet forum.

Peace and Safe Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## thinn (Jan 5, 2013)

go to home depot and buy the black and decker electrical book for 10-15 bucks. Installing a new circuit is not hard at all and you will be safer doing it. I had no electrical experience whatsoever and I installed a new 20a circuit to my grow room. If you want to use 2x 1k plus other things like fans, pump and such i would recommend a 30amp circuit break install. All it requires is you buy the breaker, wire (romex 10/3 for 30amp) and a few other things like a couple double gang boxes (the box that holds 4 110 outlets or 2 220 outlets). The main key is flipping your main breaker off, lol. once thats done you can do whatever you want without the risk of being shocked. Your main breaker is usually located at the top of your breaker box OR if yours is like mine, it is outside next to the digital meter. It seems daunting and difficult but it really isnt because with romex wire you do not need conduit (the electrical piping you see running throughout your basement and such) all you do is run it where it needs to go which can be done with fishing tape. good luck!

forgot to mention, if the wire you would be running is going to be longer than 50 feet, you would need to bump the gauge of wire up to 8/3. those two numbers are the gauge of wire and the wires contained inside the insulation. so 10/3 would be 10 gauge wire and 3 wires inside the romex (you will see 4 because of the bare ground wire that is in every line. if you had 12/2 you would see 2 plus the ground so 3 combined)


----------



## branbran420 (Jan 5, 2013)

+1^^..I got lazy and didnt want to add a new breaker in a renatal house so I just tapped into the 240v power source for the baseboard heater so I could run my 1000s since that room only had a 15amp breaker. Good luck!


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 5, 2013)

thinn said:


> ... if the wire you would be running is going to be longer than 50 feet, you would need to bump the gauge of wire up to 8/3.


 Really? I have never heard of that. I know if you run aluminum wire (as apposed to copper) you bump up the guage.


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 5, 2013)

if you are not capable of running a new line, (whether 110 or 220 matters not) then run off two separate breakers. 

here is a new device you may be able to put to use. it says 15a, so you should be able to run 2 1k ballast at 220v off it. keep in mind, it still needs two separate power sources,

http://www.titancontrols.net/products/power/orion-1.aspx


----------



## thinn (Jan 5, 2013)

Moon Goblin said:


> Really? I have never heard of that. I know if you run aluminum wire (as apposed to copper) you bump up the guage.


Yep, every 50ft you move up a gauge, proper practice i guess...


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Jan 6, 2013)

Jesus christ, it's 2 g's, it's not like it's a big draw or complicated to figure out. Who the hell needs to install new breakers for two little 1k lamps? Even crappy one bedroom apts have enough power to handle a couple of gees. Hell a fucking hair dryer draws more power than a gee. 

You wanna run 2 gees? Fine. Sit your ass down and read...

(This is the For Dummies version)

Each light draws appx 9.5 amps. Round it up to 10 for simplicities sake. Got that? Remember it. 10 fucking amps. 10. 

Find your fucking electrical panel. See all the breakers? Good. See the numbers? 15 and 20? That's the amps the circuit can fucking handle. Never run more than 80% of the rated capacity. (Remember that our lamp draws 10 god damned amps!) If you can't figure out what 80% is you're too stupid to grow. Sell your equipment and call UEI. Go work at Kaiser as a help desk guy. Not enough circuits in your crack shack of an apartment? Unplug some crap and decide if you *really* want to do this. Yeah? OK, keep your extraneous shit like computers and tv and phones unplugged for 12 hours a day. You wanna play? You gotta pay.

If you're still going to do this then isolate two separate circuits in your room or as close as to the room as you can get. How do you isolate? Seriously? Fucking aye... Anyway, on the 15's run one lamp per circuit and nothing else. On the 20's run your lamp and a fan or two but read the fucking labels and add the amps up and don't exced 80% of the rated god damn capacity. Find another circuit to handle everything else. If you use extension cords make them AS SHORT AS POSSIBLE. No fucking exceptions. Never use 16g cords. 14g minimum. Edit: BUY the shortest length available. Don't fucking splice them you moron. I shouldn't even have to say this. Jesus christ! Don't plug lamps into power strips or digital timers. Why? Because you can't even figure out how to add up all the rated capacities vs. your draw and thus, you will burn your fucking house down so we're being extra safe. Oh yeah? Then why are you reading this and taking notes and calling me an asshole? 

Check your equipment every fucking day, every fucking connection. If it's hot, unplug it. You did it wrong. And, (I can't believe I actually have to say this... DON'T use 3 prong adapters unless you want to fucking DIE IN A FIRE. 
Unless you're in a crack shack, 2 gees ain't nothin'. If you're in a crack shack then go get a job and move.

God damn it, somebody sticky this crap. Frikkin n00bs.

Hope it helps.


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 6, 2013)

^^^ critical thinking skills are needed for cannabis growing, some people just lack them.


----------



## berad4guvna (Jan 6, 2013)

Mithrandir420 said:


> Jesus christ, it's 2 g's, it's not like it's a big draw or complicated to figure out. Who the hell needs to install new breakers for two little 1k lamps? Even crappy one bedroom apts have enough power to handle a couple of gees. Hell a fucking hair dryer draws more power than a gee.
> 
> You wanna run 2 gees? Fine. Sit your ass down and read...
> 
> ...


You fucking did it, you've done it man! This should be posted for all to see... Its perfect. 2 thowwow's ait shit. 

Go to home cheapo and buy a 6.00$ book called wiring simplified. The book should keep you from killing yourself!

If you want to run 220, 240 just use your dry machine outlet, and its existing circuit to drawl your power. I think they have a plug and play system for that type of an outlet "dryer machine outlet" in the new HydroFarm Mag. If not try SunSupply mag.


----------



## unohu69 (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.dxhydro.com/


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 6, 2013)

Dchydro makes some sick controllers.


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah they do. Their remote kill options and the delayed hot start are awesome. Solid quality, too.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 6, 2013)

I just made my own controller. It has the hot start delay and a high temperature shut off (shuts off all but two bulbs). Not that hard and I kind of enjoy that thing. 

Cheers


----------



## schoenrock (Jan 14, 2013)

thinn said:


> Yep, every 50ft you move up a gauge, proper practice i guess...


Do not take this advice.
I am an electrician and an electrical technologist, voltage drop does not have a set value but if u wanted to be safe with 30a on a 240v conductor your good for 130'.


----------

